# Steel Pan Lessons, starting on 11th and 12th July



## dozi (Jul 8, 2011)

Endurance Steel Orchestra are now able to offer steel pan lesson's on a weekly basis at the Waterside Centre, Avenue Road, South Norwood, SE25 4DX.
We start next week with the Children's lesson which will be held each Monday 5p.m - 6p.m and the Adult's lesson's will be held each Tuesday evening 8p.m - 9p.m. The cost is £2.50 per person per session, payable on entry each week.
This is a great opportunity to become part of one of the UK's fastest growing steel bands, or just to come along and have some fun while learning to play, there is no membership fee, no pressure to join the orchestra and no pressure to attend each week.
If you would like to find out more about Endurance, or you would like more info on the lesson's please feel free to contact Rose on 0208 653 4005/07551 634 240 or email us endurancesteelorch@hotmail.co.uk You can also visit our website [www.endurance...orchestra.co.uk]


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 8, 2011)

Got really confused about the postcode v the address.... but just googled... it's SE25 and couldn't get website to work - you may want to edit your post.  

Sounds like fun though!  Good luck with it.


----------



## dozi (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanx gaijingirl!!! Duly edited.


----------



## Laughing Toad (Jul 12, 2011)

Website here http://www.endurancesteelorchestra.co.uk/.


----------

